# Ordered a 1340GT Lathe & PM-935TV mill today



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2015)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>   <o:AllowPNG/>  </o:OfficeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]-->  I’ve been looking for a quality mill and lathe for a while to replace my current machines. Based on the features and recommendations from posters here and on other forums I ordered a PM-935TV mill and PM-1340GT lathe from Quality Machine Tools today. Considering my current machines are a 9in SouthBend table top lathe and an older drill/mill with a round column this will be a real upgrade in capabilities.  I have had these machines for many years and learned a lot using them. I’m now looking forward to taking a real cut on the lathe without bogging down the motor or having a lot of tool deflection. Same for the mill, more power, more rigidity and no more losing index changing the head height on a round column ).


  I talked with Matt on the phone and by e-mail. He was very responsive to my questions and concerns. Contrary to what some have reported he was not difficult to reach and he replied quickly. 


   I’ll take delivery this summer so no pictures in the near future. I am looking forward to having some quality machinery to play with.


  What I ordered:


  PM-1340GT Lathe with Preferred Equipment Package
  220V Single Phase motor
  Easson ES-8 2 axis DRO
  Work Light

  PM-935TV Variable Speed Milling Machine
  220V Single Phase motor
  Easson ES-8A 3 axis DRO
  Work Light
  X axis power feed
  <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <woNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>    <wontFlipMirrorIndents/>    <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>   </w:Compatibility>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"   DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="267">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-priority:99;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin-top:0in;     mso-para-margin-right:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;     mso-para-margin-left:0in;     line-height:115%;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:11.0pt;     font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";     mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;     mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;     mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";     mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]-->


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 12, 2015)

Yea! Spending the Big Bucks.  

I don't have the 935 but have talked to those here who have them and believe them to be a very nice machine. I'm fairly certain that you will appreciate it.

I have a 1340GT coming in this month, and ordered it after talking to those here who have one. I've heard nothing but good things about them.

Are you going to keep your existing machines, or get rid of them? Just curious.


----------



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> Yea! Spending the Big Bucks.
> 
> I don't have the 935 but have talked to those here who have them and believe them to be a very nice machine. I'm fairly certain that you will appreciate it.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure about the SouthBend since a small lathe can be handy at times. The mill will be given to my son if he wants it or sold.

I'll be retiring in a few years and these upgrades will be keeping me home and out of trouble. Well that's what I tell my wife at least. )


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 12, 2015)

Rich V said:


> I'm not sure about the SouthBend since a small lathe can be handy at times. The mill will be given to my son if he wants it or sold.
> 
> I'll be retiring in a few years and these upgrades will be keeping me home and out of trouble. Well that's what I tell my wife at least. )



My 1340 will round out my machinist machines: two lathes and two mills. I have a small South Bend 8k lathe that I love and the PM25 and Charter Oak 12Z mills. I'm not getting rid of any of my machines and will be adding some more basic metal working/fabricating tools over the next couple of years. Maybe a small surface grinder. Not sure about welding though...

And I too will be retiring (well, probably semi...) here in a few years and am looking forward to spending lots of quality time with my toys. )


----------



## raven7usa (Jan 12, 2015)

Damn, looks like I'm getting left in the dust because Publisher's Clearing House won't bring me a check. Nice choices for a big upgrade.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jan 12, 2015)

Rich V said:


> I’ve been looking for a quality mill and lathe for a while to replace my current machines. Based on the features and recommendations from posters here and on other forums I ordered a PM-935TV mill and PM-1340GT lathe from Quality Machine Tools today. Considering my current machines are a 9in SouthBend table top lathe and an older drill/mill with a round column this will be a real upgrade in capabilities. I have had these machines for many years and learned a lot using them. I’m now looking forward to taking a real cut on the lathe without bogging down the motor or having a lot of tool deflection. Same for the mill, more power, more rigidity and no more losing index changing the head height on a round column ).
> 
> 
> I talked with Matt on the phone and by e-mail. He was very responsive to my questions and concerns. Contrary to what some have reported he was not difficult to reach and he replied quickly.
> ...




Rich, congratulations on that machine combination.  I have the exact setup and love it.

If I could make one suggestion though, you may want to consider the lathe in a 3-phase version and use a VFD to control it.  During low RPM threading or operations a single phase lathe can get a rythmic pulse to it and the 3-phase eliminates that.  They are the same price for the lathe in either single or 3-phase the only addition would be a VFD and Matt has a really good deal on the Hitachi WJ200 series VFD for under $300.00.

Just a suggestion Rich.  I think you will be happy with the quality of those machines though.


----------



## coolidge (Jan 12, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> My 1340 will round out my machinist machines: two lathes and two mills.



Bill - and multiple VFD's and DRO's, did you win the lotto?

Rich - congrats on the new machines, look forward to your reviews on them.


----------



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2015)

zmotorsports said:


> Rich, congratulations on that machine combination.  I have the exact setup and love it.
> 
> If I could make one suggestion though, you may want to consider the lathe in a 3-phase version and use a VFD to control it.  During low RPM threading or operations a single phase lathe can get a rythmic pulse to it and the 3-phase eliminates that.  They are the same price for the lathe in either single or 3-phase the only addition would be a VFD and Matt has a really good deal on the Hitachi WJ200 series VFD for under $300.00.
> 
> Just a suggestion Rich.  I think you will be happy with the quality of those machines though.



I read your threads and watched your vids on both. You had a lot to do with me selecting these two machines.

I originally wanted to go with a 3 phase/VFD controller but the factory installed version would take a long time to get here and apparently it has fewer gears. Can Matt install a VFD? He only mentioned the factory option when I discussed it with him. Installing it myself in not something I want to do.

Rich


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 12, 2015)

My 1340GT is showing up as a single-phase, and he is converting it to three-phase with VFD, so yes, he will do it. Carries the motors in stock, and orders the VFDs on an as-needed basis.


----------



## Rich V (Jan 13, 2015)

I checked with Matt, they are not installing a VFD on the lathes at this time.


----------



## dogbone01 (Jan 13, 2015)

Mine is a 935-TS that I received a several weeks back. Its almost ready to cut chips. I'm just about finished with the external VFD circuits and programming and then I need install and  mount the controls. With the VFD driving the motor, I measured 22 RPM at the lowest frequency output to 5381 RPM at 60Hz and is very smooth running. Actually everything works smoothly on this machine. I also tracked the x,y and, z axis dials with a dial indicator the hand dials tracked perfectly. So far I very pleased with it having only owned a lesser bench-top import. I built the stand for it because I'm tall and the mill was a little low for me. I raised it about 6 inches. The attached photo shows the mill before I leveled it. After leveling the top jam nuts are snugged down. Also, I was able to get it level within a little less than a thousand in 12 inches -- that was very tedious to do even with two of us.

I'm looking forward to when everything is setup. I hope all goes well with your new machines too.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jan 13, 2015)

dogbone01 said:


> Mine is a 935-TS that I received a several weeks back. Its almost ready to cut chips. I'm just about finished with the external VFD circuits and programming and then I need install and mount the controls. With the VFD driving the motor, I measured 22 RPM at the lowest frequency output to 5381 RPM at 60Hz and is very smooth running. Actually everything works smoothly on this machine. I also tracked the x,y and, z axis dials with a dial indicator the hand dials tracked perfectly. So far I very pleased with it having only owned a lesser bench-top import. I built the stand for it because I'm tall and the mill was a little low for me. I raised it about 6 inches. The attached photo shows the mill before I leveled it. After leveling the top jam nuts are snugged down. Also, I was able to get it level within a little less than a thousand in 12 inches -- that was very tedious to do even with two of us.
> 
> I'm looking forward to when everything is setup. I hope all goes well with your new machines too.
> View attachment 92419



Nice machine.  I too raised mine due to my height and wanting to make it comfortable to stand at and work.  I ended up raising mine 8.5" total and is a pleasure to stand at and operator for extended periods of time.  There is no way I could have lived with it without some kind of riser.


----------



## marcusp323 (Jan 14, 2015)

Just curious, is there something that the mill base is sitting on that doesn't show in the pics, or is the machine just supported by those 4 straps?


----------



## zmotorsports (Jan 14, 2015)

marcusp323 said:


> Just curious, is there something that the mill base is sitting on that doesn't show in the pics, or is the machine just supported by those 4 straps?




It looks to me that the base is sitting on a platform or maybe some square tubing running front to rear and the straps are merely to faster down to.  But I could be wrong, kind of hard to see in the picture.  There is a black square under the base so maybe a rubber strip or something.  Hopefully dogbone will chime in and explain/clarify.


----------



## Smudgemo (Jan 14, 2015)

I can't speak to the lathe (yet), but I think you're going to thoroughly enjoy the mill.  Worth every penny in my experience.
-Ryan


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi Rich,

Congratulations on the machine order!!!  You will have a lot of fun with those PM machines.  

I have a 935 TS set up in the basement shop; and have a 1340GT coming, hopefully later this month. 
The 935 mill is a 3PH motor with VFD... works quite well! 

On the 1340GT lathe and VFD:  The VFD is not hard to install... just some wiring.  
The factory variable speed option on the lathe is not the same as the 3PH motor and VFD... that is different.  
There has been a lot of confusion on the VFD topic...  the difference between the factory VS option and a 3PH motor and VFD.
Mike (Z-motorsports) or WR Miller or MKSJ (may have that wrong).... can tell you about the VFD's.  
BTW: I asked Matt about installing a VFD on the 1340GT... he said no to me also.  
So I am gonna have to do it... and if I can do it...  

If it were me, I would re-consider what Z-motorsports says about a 3PH motor and VFD.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jan 15, 2015)

GA said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> Congratulations on the machine order!!! You will have a lot of fun with those PM machines.
> 
> ...



Yes, I should have been more clear on the factory option variable speed. It is a different setup and I was told it only has a high and low range gearbox and then the VFD feature controls the speed ranges in that particular range.

I personally prefer the setup I have with the six speed gearbox and two speed ranges (equaling 12 total speeds) and then using the VFD to "tweak" the RPM between each of those particular speeds. This basically gives a full range of RPM from below 90 RPM to over 1800 RPM. I have mine setup to go 15Hz above and below 60 Hz so I would guestimate the full range as being from about 40 RPM to approx. 2200 RPM but that is merely an educated guess as I have not actually measured the RPM at the spindle.

There is nothing wrong with the single phase machine but if you are planning on doing a lot of threading with your new machine, I would strongly consider the 3-phase version and install a VFD. I didn't do a lot of threading on my previous machine because it was a pain to setup for threading so for a small threading job I merely used a die vs. single pointing but on this machine I almost go looking for things to thread because it is such a joy to thread on and is so smooth with excellent results.

Just a recommendation as it is a lot of money to spend on these machines.


----------



## dogbone01 (Jan 15, 2015)

zmotorsport has pretty much gotten it right. The stand is built from steel rectangle tubing welded up. The horizontal pieces are 2x3x1/8 and the verticals are 1x2x1/8 which hold the mill down on the base. The black squares in between are sorbathane vibration dampener but I think those may have been unnecessary. I used angle iron on the ends and the levelers are 1/2" studs on swivel bases I got from MSCDirect. I built the stand that way for greater left to right stability and to be able to lift the machine with a toe-jack for skates when I have to move it. Also, I used 3/4" threaded rod couplers welded to the verticals and 3/8" bar stock for the hold-downs. Now that the stand is built and leveled I hope to have the control box built and wired up this weekend.

btw zmotorsports  -- I bought a hand held laser non contact tachometer off of ebay -- they run from ~ $10 - $25.00. I cut a square of the provided reflective tape and stuck it on the drawbar for my testing.

Jim


----------



## zmotorsports (Jan 15, 2015)

dogbone01 said:


> btw zmotorsports -- I bought a hand held laser non contact tachometer off of ebay -- they run from ~ $10 - $25.00. I cut a square of the provided reflective tape and stuck it on the drawbar for my testing.
> 
> Jim



Thanks for the clarification on the stand Jim.  Nice job, I'll bet it is stable.

As far as the tachometer, I have one similar to the one you have, a non-contact that came with a length of reflective tape, I just haven't taken the time to check RPM.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jan 15, 2015)

Jim, my riser/stand is the same size as the base of the milling machine.  As I was constructing it, I thought about going wider like you for stability but in my head I thought it may end up being a trip hazard so opted to stay as close as possible to the size of the mill base.  However, now after having it setup, I don't think it would matter as the table size limits your movement around the mill anyways so it more than likely won't interfere or be any hazard at all.

These machines do appear narrow but most of the weight definitely is concentrated at the bottom thus making them look more unstable than they actually are.  Mine doesn't move at all and I can't even shake it on my 8.5" tall base and is more narrow than yours.  I'll bet yours is rock solid.


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 15, 2015)

I bought a 'non-contact' tach from Amazon, I think it was something like $15 or 20... came with some tape strips.  

Plan to build a couple of MachTach's... one each for the lathe and mill.


----------



## dogbone01 (Jan 15, 2015)

zmotorsports said:


> Jim, my riser/stand is the same size as the base of the milling machine.  As I was constructing it, I thought about going wider like you for stability but in my head I thought it may end up being a trip hazard so opted to stay as close as possible to the size of the mill base.  However, now after having it setup, I don't think it would matter as the table size limits your movement around the mill anyways so it more than likely won't interfere or be any hazard at all.
> 
> These machines do appear narrow but most of the weight definitely is concentrated at the bottom thus making them look more unstable than they actually are.  Mine doesn't move at all and I can't even shake it on my 8.5" tall base and is more narrow than yours.  I'll bet yours is rock solid.




Mike -- Yes, I believe the machine is perfectly stable given its design and weight but I was overly concerned about stability. My previous mill is a Grizzly G0704 whose stand is narrow in relation to the mill. It was stable for the most part but I could not run a boring head extended, even at a modest speed without the entire mill/stand oscillating. I had to run it very slowly. I didn't anticipate this would be the situation for the 935 but I decided to go with the extra width. Anyway, I also thought about the tripping hazard but I came to same conclusion as you --- the table length would force me outside the trip area. I plan on getting some yellow "caution" tape to apply to the floor and to mask around the stand as an extra precaution. 

John -- what is a MachTach? -- I'm working on building a tachometer using a photo reflective sensor for a pickup driving a simple panel digital counter available for $10.00 on ebay. If there's something out there already built maybe I wouldn't have to re-invent it.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 15, 2015)

www.machtach.com


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 15, 2015)

dogbone01 said:


> Mike -- Yes, I believe the machine is perfectly stable given its design and weight but I was overly concerned about stability. My previous mill is a Grizzly G0704 whose stand is narrow in relation to the mill. It was stable for the most part but I could not run a boring head extended, even at a modest speed without the entire mill/stand oscillating. I had to run it very slowly. I didn't anticipate this would be the situation for the 935 but I decided to go with the extra width. Anyway, I also thought about the tripping hazard but I came to same conclusion as you --- the table length would force me outside the trip area. I plan on getting some yellow "caution" tape to apply to the floor and to mask around the stand as an extra precaution.
> 
> John -- what is a MachTach? -- I'm working on building a tachometer using a photo reflective sensor for a pickup driving a simple panel digital counter available for $10.00 on ebay. If there's something out there already built maybe I wouldn't have to re-invent it.



See WR Miller's post...

It is a kit (or you can get it assembled)...

Rather nice unit, a few folks here have built them... and someone just got their kit in the mail a few days ago... may do a build thread.
I think it is the guy with a PM25.

I plan to get 2; one each for the lathe and mill.

BTW: GREAT choice of machines... I think you will enjoy them!


----------



## marcusp323 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for the other pic dogbone. Much easier to see all the metal in that view. I'm of the "Overkill always works" opinion & anything for max stability can't hurt for sure. 
I too have a $12.98 tach bought off ebay, & it works fine. Stuck a piece of the tape on the bottom of the mill spindle & it's easy to read. Doubt it's dead-nuts-on, but close enough. Was surprised to find how slow I was actually running the old SB 9. No wonder the finishes aren't so pretty! 
Really looking forward to the 1340GT arrival so I can work on a modern & precise machine. Getting mine with the 3 phase also, & after getting some advice & schematics from Mike (zmotorsports) about VFD hookup, I'm ready to rock. My 935 is 3 phase too, & though it was a bit challenging at first to actually have to THINK about hooking up the 24V setup, it worked out well. Looking back, it was much simpler than I made it out to be.
Sounds like my lathe will be on the way soon (sure the dock worker slowdowns haven't helped) so guess I'd better grab another Hitachi VFD for it & get to wiring again..............


----------



## Rich V (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks all for your comments and advice.
For now I'll go single phase on the lathe and if I'm not satisfied I can swap out for a 3 phase/VFD. 

Some of the stands you gentlemen have built look very nice. Since I'm only 5'10" with short legs I think the factory height should work just fine for me.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 15, 2015)

dogbone01 said:


> View attachment 92552




That's one heck of a base, nice job!


----------



## Rich V (Mar 18, 2015)

OK my machines are in Pittsburgh now.
What spindle/gear oil do you use on the lathe? I saw Mobile DTE 68 recommended is this correct? 
Also what way oil is recommended? Mobile Vactra # 1, 2, 3?? This will be used on both the lathe and mill ways.

Enco has a 25% off everything sale today only so time to order!


----------



## Stonebriar (Mar 18, 2015)

I use the Mobile Vactra #  2


----------



## darkzero (Mar 18, 2015)

Headstock oil can vary if you live in extreme temp climates. I use DTE Heavy Medium ISO68. I use Vactra 2 for horizontal ways & Vactra 4 for vertical ways.

Unless your Enco order is in the hundreds, try the 20% + free shipping, it was cheaper for me than the 25% + paying shipping.


----------



## Rich V (Mar 18, 2015)

I purchased the Vactra 2 and Mobil DTE 68 with 25% discount. Free shipping would be nice but that was not available.  Since the mill has just one oil pump (one shot lube) I went with the lighter way oil.

Thanks guys for the help.


----------



## compsurge (Mar 19, 2015)

@darkzero do you find the #4 is tackier and sticks to the vertical ways well? I assume you do, but I also read somewhere that it's not as good as the older (pre-VOC requirement) formulation. I typically just oil it every time I used it with #2 and call it a day, but I'd like to get something tackier since I don't use the machine regularly (only a few times a month in the winter).


----------



## darkzero (Mar 19, 2015)

compsurge said:


> @darkzero do you find the #4 is tackier and sticks to the vertical ways well? I assume you do, but I also read somewhere that it's not as good as the older (pre-VOC requirement) formulation. I typically just oil it every time I used it with #2 and call it a day, but I'd like to get something tackier since I don't use the machine regularly (only a few times a month in the winter).



I also heard that the current Vactra formula is not the same as it used to be & others have found the equivelent formula that's is called a different name. No big deal to me though, I doubt I would really notice a difference anyway. 

Yes the Vactra 4 is tackier, it's designed for vertical ways. I've always used Vactra 2 on my mill's vertical ways in the past. It does seep through & out the bottom quicker but it was fine. I just picked up a gallon of Vactra 4 one day just because it was on sale & I felt like spending money. It's going to probably easily last me more than a decade. I do like the Vactra 4 much better for the vertical ways on my mill though, that's really the only thing I use it frequently on.


----------



## Rich V (Mar 20, 2015)

Will
How do you apply the way oil? The PM mill has a one shot pump that I assume does both vertical & horizontal ways. In my case I buy one grade and run with it?


darkzero said:


> I also heard that the current Vactra formula is not the same as it used to be & others have found the equivelent formula that's is called a different name. No big deal to me though, I doubt I would really notice a difference anyway.
> 
> Yes the Vactra 4 is tackier, it's designed for vertical ways. I've always used Vactra 2 on my mill's vertical ways in the past. It does seep through & out the bottom quicker but it was fine. I just picked up a gallon of Vactra 4 one day just because it was on sale & I felt like spending money. It's going to probably easily last me more than a decade. I do like the Vactra 4 much better for the vertical ways on my mill though, that's really the only thing I use it frequently on.


Rich


----------



## darkzero (Mar 20, 2015)

Rich V said:


> Will
> How do you apply the way oil? The PM mill has a one shot pump that I assume does both vertical & horizontal ways. In my case I buy one grade and run with it?
> 
> Rich



I don't have a one shot oiler, really wish I did but I don't feel like doing the mods to add one. My next mill will definitely have one though! I also don't have a knee mill either. I just squirt it on, for the Vactra 4 I use a small GoldenRod with the case hardened trigger. Not that I think the oil is too thick for the non case hardened trigger, I ordered it from LMS & that's all they had. They're close by so I got it the next day & the price was cheaper than ordering direct from Dutton-Lainson. http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4949&category=


----------



## compsurge (Mar 20, 2015)

FWIW, the Enco "Made in USA" oilers are Goldenrod. They're gray plastic though, but have the Goldenrod stamped on them and are invoiced as Goldenrod. I got (3) 5oz  of them for about $7 each! I don't know if they are case hardened triggers though.


----------



## Rich V (Jul 5, 2015)

My machines arrived in sunny Arizona and are now sitting comfortably in my garage, getting them to the garage was a bit challenging. 
As you can see I'm in a very rural area on a dirt road. The machines were delivered by a full 53ft tractor trailer making "curb delivery" impossible. Thanks to a good local rental place and my sons skill on a forklift we were able to get them down & up the hilly road and into my driveway where we uncrated and assembled. We then used a pallet jack to get them into the garage. I have not removed them from the skids yet, that will be next week.

They both came in good condition and after cleaning off the protective grease look & feel great.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 5, 2015)

Your pictures make me kinda homesick. Someday I hope to get back. Oh, and nice machines. 

 May I ask how much the rental on the forklift was?


----------



## Rich V (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks Bill, what part of AZ are you from?
$250/day including delivery for the ATV forklift.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 5, 2015)

We spent over 15 years in the Tucson area (Oro Valley). I do miss being able to play golf every Sunday, year round.


----------



## GA Gyro (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice set of machines if I must say so myself...


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice looking machines as well as nice clean shop to house them in.

Rural is an understatement.

Mike.


----------

